# Giant isopods?



## roach dude (Feb 2, 2007)

Im thinking of making a miniture rainfost and was wondering if their was sucha thing as a large/giant isopod? The things i was thinking about putting in this is some milipedes,cockroaches and anyhting else that isnt carniveroise and would live well with the other insects....


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 2, 2007)

There is a european spp (terrestrial) that gets close to an inch long, but I gave up looking for a source of them.  British species I think.  I'll look around and see if I can find the species name, can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, theres a species native here that gets around an inch, Sea Slaters, Ligia Oceanica, they live near the sea, Ive found them a few times, I would think theyre common near where I live.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 2, 2007)

Those are exactly the ones I was talking about.  You beat me to it.  I couldn't find _anyone_ that could supply me with any (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)
[edit] ...hint, hint...


----------



## roach dude (Feb 3, 2007)

O yea sea slaters i have caught them befor..very very fast, i was thingy more of ones that would live in darm damp places not near the sea, might just notg et any isopods to go in their!:?


----------



## Vermis (Feb 3, 2007)

You can get isopods up to a foot and a half long.  Trouble is, they prefer deep seas to rainforest setups. 

Dartfrog sells isopod cultures.  Thing is, the biggest species they have only gets to 16mm ('only', compared to some tropical millipedes and roaches), which just about matches the biggest 'wild' woodlice I've seen about here.
Maybe try _Trichorhina tomentosa_?  They're not huge, but they're an attractive colour and I've heard of people keeping them with their roach colonies.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 3, 2007)

Vermis said:


> You can get isopods up to a foot and a half long.  Trouble is, they prefer deep seas to rainforest setups. .


woooow. they are huge..o.0


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 3, 2007)

There's a native US species that approaches an inch that will probably be available from one or two isopod vendors in the next six months.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Feb 3, 2007)

Ligia oceanica, these are very impressive for woodlice, much larger than any ive seen before, from the info ive found it states theyre the largest of the oniscid (terrestrial) woodlice.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi kevin, i dont spose you fancy sending a few down my way?
Im very interested in these big, native isopods. my problem is getting to th ecoast 'tis a pain atm. hehe


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Feb 3, 2007)

Soul said:


> Hi kevin, i dont spose you fancy sending a few down my way?
> Im very interested in these big, native isopods. my problem is getting to th ecoast 'tis a pain atm. hehe


i dont see why not, i'll pm you now.


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 3, 2007)

Those sea slaters look very similar to an isopod I find in my yard, except your are bigger. Amazing how they both evolved to live in different places.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 3, 2007)

Those Sea Slaters look very familiar.  I see a species of those (pretty sure) running around the docks on S. Padre Island here in Tx.  I think they are about an inch long.  I caught one a few years back to take a closer look at it.  Very fast and alert to being approached, ...hard to catch.  I go down there almost every year.  I'll try to catch some next time.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 4, 2007)

The most successful species of (terrestrial) isopod in N. America is Armadillidium vulgare, and can be found almost anywhere that is moist.  The second most is Porcellio scaber.  What do these have in common?  They were both introduced here from Europe.  
Point?  It is very possible that the isopods you saw were L. oceania (spelling?), though I haven't heard of them being introduced.
--
Oh, anyone interested should really check out pics of the 'giant isopod' in googles image search.  Highly reflective eyes, they look like an evil roly poly.
i want to eat one.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I'll try to catch some next time to post so we can check'em out.  Whatever they are, I can see how they could very easily hitch a ride on boats from over seas.  They move allot like roaches and are wary like most roaches.  They were definitely isopods.  Looked like giant, inch long sow bugs.


----------



## Gigas (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm not sure how well the shore isopods will do away from the sea, obviously there will need to be a salt substitute but i'm not sure how easy it will be to switch their diet.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, im hoping that the fact therer isnt much evolutionary changes 'tween the terrestrial ones and aquatic ones *Correct me if im wrong please* they might not find it too intense a change. only one way to find out though ->experimentation!


----------



## Gigas (Feb 6, 2007)

That is true, its the only way you will know for sure, but maybe there is a reason you only find them on the seawed and  not further up the beach on the grassy areas.


----------



## roach dude (Feb 6, 2007)

Gigus said:


> That is true, its the only way you will know for sure, but maybe there is a reason you only find them on the seawed and  not further up the beach on the grassy areas.


I dont think sea slater only live in seawead, everytime i found them was on big rocks near the sea, dont think i saw any seaweed new anywho..:?


----------



## Gigas (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry I didn't mean seaweed but more vegetation which grows as saltwater as its major water source,


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 6, 2007)

I am leaning towards what Gigus is noting here.  The places I have seen them is only in the proximity of saltwater.  I haven't seen them anywhere else.  There are allot of places I haven't been.  But there is something about saltwater having to do with their suitable environment, ....going by what I've seen anyway.


----------



## SamtheMan (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey, I just thought I'd mention the fact that there are giant isopods that get imported from madagascar now and again. I've seen them for sale and they were around 3-4 inches in size.  I saw a post somewhere of a few for sale but I can't recall for sure.  I don't know much about the care of them, I've heard that they starve to death in captivity, but that's all I can give you.
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Feb 10, 2007)

They're millipedes (myriapods) Globotherium sp.


----------



## super-pede (Mar 31, 2010)

try giant pillipedes. they're sweet.


----------

